# I don't know what I'm doing wrong. *Frustrated*



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

As you know (or may not), I have two baby bristlenose plecos. When I got them, they were dark brown with off white spots. Now they are light brown with blotches of a lighter brown and still off white spots. They just look incredibly blotchy. 

Checked the water ammonia=0, nitrite=0, nitrate=20. 

Planted. They get tubiflex worms, blood worms, pellets, cucumber, seaweed, algae disks. The temperature is about 72 degrees. They also have drift wood. 

I read they get like this when they are stressed but I really don't know what im doing wrong. 

Help?


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

72 is a bit to cold for them, try to get it up to 78 at least.


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

ah, so simple.


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

the extra heat will do the plants good too. I normally keep mine between 78 and 82 sometimes a tad warmer but most of my africans like it up there anyways :mrgreen:


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Fishychic said:


> As you know (or may not), I have two baby bristlenose plecos. When I got them, they were dark brown with off white spots. Now they are light brown with blotches of a lighter brown and still off white spots. They just look incredibly blotchy.
> 
> Checked the water ammonia=0, nitrite=0, nitrate=20.
> 
> ...


Ditto Sue and jk.

Please keep in mind that as your BN's grow their color will probably become a lighter brown and their markings will become a lighter shade also.

The change in the density of and the size of the markings appears to be random.

TR


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

72...ouch, or should I say brrrrrrr. Raise that temp girl!


----------

